# New kayak



## will324 (Apr 24, 2012)

Hey guys been joined up for ages and for various reasons couldnt get a yak at the time but finally got one today, got it from horizon line kayaks and they freighted it up for me to qld. Must say amazing customer service from the guys there. Well anyway i got a jackson cuda 14 in black widow looks sick cant wait to get it on the water hopefully will tomorrow. Might see some of you fellas on the water who knows lol

Tight lines


----------



## jadentyhy (Dec 15, 2010)

welcome ! looks like we are getting some where


----------



## Macbrand (Feb 15, 2010)

Great looking kayak matey.

You can find most o the people that frequented these forums at The Yak Shed forums.

Not many people use this one anymore.


----------

